# شرائط فيفيان السودانيه - امير المعجزات - شهوة قلبى - صبر أيوب - كنت السامرية - أم حنونة



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*شرائط فيفان السودانيه على سيرفر منتدى الكنيسه *
*للتحميل كليك يمين + save target as *
*اولا شريط امير المعجزات *
*track01*
*track02*
*track03*
*track04*
*track05
track06
track07
track08
track09
track10
يتبع


*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

*ثانيا شريط كنت السامريه *
*الوجة الاول*
*1- مقدمة*
*2-مال الدنيا اظلمت*
*3-كنت السامريه*
*4-ان هاج البحر*
*5-يامن بحضورة*
*6-يا ابرع جمالا يا حبيبى*
*7- موسيقى*
*الوجة التانى *
*1-انت لى اعظم اله*
*2-من ذا الذى يفصلنى *
*3-امسك يدى وقودنى*
*4-ربى لست اعلم *
*5-لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى *
*يتبع*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

*شريط ام حنونه *
*track01*
*track02*
*track03*
*track04*
*track05*
*track06*
*track07*
*track08*
*track09*
*track10*​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

*شريط صبر ايوب*
*الوجة الاول  *
*1- مقدمة*
*2-محتاجة اليك*
*3-ايوة طعنت يسوع بأيدى*
*4-اخدتنى الدنيا والقتنى*
*5-انت الامان*

*الوجة التانى *
*1- ياما بكيت وياما قسيت *
*2-يا سيدى الغالى *
*3-نفسى ياربى لمين تتركها *
*4-مين هيقدس فكرى*
*5-الام وبلايا - صبر ايوب *​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

الف شكرا يا اويس

شرائط راااااااائع

ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوض محبتك الجميلة​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

خامسا شريط شهوة قلبى 
track1
track2
track3
track4
track5
track6
track7
track8
track9
track10​


----------



## ZIZO1 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم 
و رب المجد يباركك:yaka:


----------



## friendlove (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

*اية الجمال دة يا oesi_no
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

تحفففففففففففففففففة بجد تسلم ايييييييييييييييييدك

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

مجهود رائع جدا

لو ممكن شريط لحظه ضعف​


----------



## mina3338 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

بجد مجهود فظيع ورائع
انت كده ريحتني بجد
ربنا بيارك


----------



## elfraoon (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

الرب يعوضكم .....
فعلاً عمل رائع .......
El fraoon​


----------



## jaxson (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

شكرا والرب يعوضك تعب المحبه


----------



## emadramadan (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*



mina3338 قال:


> بجد مجهود فظيع ورائع
> انت كده ريحتني بجد
> ربنا بيارك



جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emadramadan (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

انا بحب ففيان جدااااااااااااا وبشكركم


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

لا شكر على واجب اخوتى ​


----------



## يوسف عطية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

شكرررررررراً على تسيهلاتكم فى التحميل


----------



## yostoss_21 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

هاى انا نرمين بجد انا مبسطوتة علشان اشتركت فى منتدى القديسين ونفسى اسمع ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب بجد نفسى حد يجبهالى  علشان انا بحبها اوى الترينمة دية   وربنا يباركو وربنا موجود معاكو


----------



## yostoss_21 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

:Love_Letter_Open:شكرا على تحميل الترانيم لفيفيان السودانية ربنا يبركها


----------



## جورج البرنس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## dandana518 (10 فبراير 2009)

سلام ربنا معكم


----------



## عمادفاروق (16 فبراير 2009)

اية الجمال دة الرب يبارك فى منتداناودايمامنورباحبابة المحبة تفتحر


----------



## naderkhalil (16 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك انت مشرف فعلا عسل عسل 
ترانيم هايله و مجهود رائع جدا .


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا oesi_no 
يسوع يبارك تعبك

مشكور كتييييييييييييير​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااائع يا جو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الشرائط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## MenaNarmar (22 مارس 2009)

*ترنيمة أنا السامرية*

​ * كل عام وأنتم بخير ,*
* اليوم تذكار أحد مقابلة الرب يسوع مع المرأة السامرية*

*




*

* للتحميل :*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/94268589...Girgiscom.html*​


----------



## cobcob (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أنا السامرية*

*شكرا على المشاركة الحميلة يا مينا

الترنيمة من شريط *​
*حياة التوبة والاستعداد
شباب الانبارويس​*


----------



## anosh (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أنا السامرية*

*ميرسى على الترنيمة بس كمان الشريط كله جاااااااااااااااامد جدا
و كمان كورال القلب المرنم مارجرجس الماظه شاركوا فى الاداء
و عملوا حفله عرضوا فيها معظم الشريط بالاشتراك مع بعض افراد شباب الانبا رويس 
و كانت الحفلة جاامده جدا
ميرسى مره تانيه ​*


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أنا السامرية*

حلوة الترنيمة .....


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أنا السامرية*

شكرااا  على الترنيمة


----------



## BeBo0o0o (30 أبريل 2009)

*حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط( كنت السامريه ) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

حصــــــــريا هنــــــا وبـــــــس وقبل اى حـــــــد
   شــــــــــــــــــــريط(كنـــــت الســامريـــه)
  لـــــــ فيفيــــــــان الســـــودانية











 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 41MB






 Track_1
 مــــــال الدنيــــــا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mzzyutd0tyy
 




Track_2
كنــــت الســـــامــريه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jhfy3qlmaod





Track_3
ان هــــاج البحر والامــواج
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jiznkzgwn5o





Track_4
يامـــــن بحضــــورة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?to1gw3ndegz





Track_5
ياابــرع جمــالا ياحبيبـــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmdyoyjdrn4





Track_6
انـــت لى اعــظم الــه
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kw53itmi1qv





Track_7
مـن ذا الذى يفصــلنى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zqigjizggnr





Track_8
امســــك يـــدى وقدنــى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wminzz0iy2z





Track_9
ربـــــى لســــت اعلــــم
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryjgzwjgygw





Track_10
لا تشــمتى فى ياعــدوتى
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zqitvgzeoc5







* لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 40 ميجا *





http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kmliwhzyn0w​ 
  +++
 اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++

 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
 +++امـــــــــــــين+++
 ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو






 
 "إن كان قد اعجبك موضوعي ... ضع رداً كــتقييماً لمجهودي"

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*


----------



## BeBo0o0o (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسى على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع كتيـر ويارب تنالى كل البركه والخير
 +++اميـــــن+++​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

*مرسي كتير لك
ترانيم روووووعة بجد
واجملهم كنت السامرية

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نادر نجيب (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*




ميــــــــــــــــرسى   يا  بيبو  

ربنا  يبارك  حياتك  ويكافئك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسى على الردود الجميله خالص دى ويارب يكون الشريط عجبكوا وتنالوا كل البركه والخير
 +++امــــــين+++​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط(كنت السامريه) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

ميررررررررسى على الشريط يا بيبو 

جارى التحميل ............

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط( كنت السامريه ) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: حصريا هنا وبس وقبل اى حد..شريط( كنت السامريه ) لــ فيفيان السودانيةCdQ 128 Kbps*

ميرسي لمجهودك في أختيار الترانيم وميرسي ..كثير


----------



## نصيف خلف قديس (29 مارس 2010)

ياريت شريط للانباكاراس وكل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## سامي باشا (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام شرائط فيفيان السودانيه - امير المعجزات - شهوة قلبى - صبر أيوب - كنت السامرية - أم حنونة - منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## سامي باشا (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام http--www.arabchurch.com-forums-showthread.phpp=2002767&posted=1


----------



## bashaeran (6 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم ايدك على المجهود بس ممكن ننزله على الحاسوب يعني نغزنه عندنا وكل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## سامي باشا (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: رد على: شرائط فيفيان السودانيه*



zizo1 قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود العظيم
> و رب المجد يباركك:yaka:


 مشكريين علي اشرطه ترانيم لفيفيان ومشكوريين


----------



## سامي باشا (7 أبريل 2010)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم ومشكورين


----------

